# How to fix scratched xbox disc



## titanoman (Nov 27, 2011)

Normally I would say wash it with your dishes: soap and water. That's how I clean all my discs before I play them.
But if toothpaste didn't help, nothing probably will.


----------



## dinosaur1 (Nov 22, 2009)

titanoman said:


> Normally I would say wash it with your dishes: soap and water. That's how I clean all my discs before I play them.
> But if toothpaste didn't help, nothing probably will.


Looks like I'll have to borrow a friends then and copy the files on the hard drive.


----------



## epson (Jul 28, 2010)

dinosaur1 said:


> I tried the toothpaste method, but I didn't work. There is a perfect circle in the middle of the cd which isn't allowing this game to work.


did you do it like this? http://www.metacafe.com/watch/822040/remove_any_cd_scratches/


----------



## cibula11 (Jan 6, 2007)

circular marks are the ones you don't want.....disc cleaners might be effective...fairly low cost too


----------



## Jay 78 (Mar 2, 2011)

What game?


----------



## pyper (Jul 1, 2009)

Bench grinder with a buffing wheel.


----------



## dinosaur1 (Nov 22, 2009)

Jay 78 said:


> What game?


Forza 4


----------



## DavesWS6 (Jan 25, 2012)

pyper said:


> Bench grinder with a buffing wheel.


 
I can attest to this working with many badly scratched CDs and DVDs, however I have not had success with Blu-Ray discs so some of the new video game discs might not work either. At worst you still have a game that doesn't play though.


----------



## Jay 78 (Mar 2, 2011)

DavesWS6 said:


> I can attest to this working with many badly scratched CDs and DVDs, however I have not had success with Blu-Ray discs so some of the new video game discs might not work either. At worst you still have a game that doesn't play though.


Xbox games are on regular DVD's anyway. PS3 games are on Blu-Ray.

I loved Forza 3, but totally forgot to get 4. Lots of good games came out around that time.


----------



## nateshirk (Mar 11, 2011)

pyper said:


> Bench grinder with a buffing wheel.


 I don't know about this idea. It can create enough heat to burn the plastic, can't it? At least thats what happened when I used a rotary tool with a buffing wheel on it.


----------



## LouR (Apr 12, 2012)

Effective drink coasters :thumbup:

http://www.iamanangelchaser.com/files/design_gaffes/cd_coasters.jpg


----------



## Marty1Mc (Mar 19, 2011)

There are disk repair kits out there you can try. I had some luck with the one I purchased. If the scratch is on the surface and not deep, it should work. They are available just about everywhere.


----------

